# Wether vs doe?



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So listening to me constantly gush over how amazing and perfect my goats are,my mother has decided she wants to get a couple, herself. She wants "tiny, little goats" so pygmies, I guess. They will be strictly pets and ornamental weed management so no breeding or anything. I told her she may as well get wethers if she never plans to breed then. She is adamant that she wants girls only. So, what are the pros and cons of each ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

For just pets either is fine. You will pay a lot more for females.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We find our wethers remain really cuddly and playful for a lot longer. Does once they reach maturity and cycle they can become more independent and less like young kids. They become more interested in other stuff (breeding and having kids) wethers don't ever have to worry about that. 
Here is my two 18 month old wethers having a cuddle and exploring with my niece and nephew


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh Bree, those pics are so precious! I tried explaining to her that there really was no difference but if the wethers stay cuddlier she will probably change her mind. She wants them to be little lovie cuddle buddies.

Personally, Ksalvagno, the cost aspect would be enough for me if I only wanted pets. I was kinda surprised it wasn't for her. I think she still envisions "gross, stinky, boys" even though I assured her that's not the case.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Wethers certainly make the most consistent pets. The constantly fluctuating hormones of a doe mean she can be cuddly one day and cross as heck the next.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I really think hearing that will convince her. I want her to have a very good goat experience or I am going to feel guilty since I convinced her she wanted them! Lol I already caused her to get chickens years ago and she has been thrilled with that, at least!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I would get wethers too if I only wanted goats for pets. They are very sweet and not stinky like bucks and don't cycle like the does do! I haven't had a wether for longer than 7 months though, so I don't have much experience with them otherwise.
Another thing - that others have mentioned already - wethers would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, I think I will definitely try to convince her that's the right choice. Unless I convince her she wants to milk. ..but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Make sure they are disbudded and that she and the wethers like each other from the beginning. If the wethers or does, for that matter, are skittish or hard to catch, pass on them, no matter how cute. 
You might look for bottle kids, they are generally more "in your face" cuddlers. (Usually) 

No matter what you get, ask for the CAE and CL test results to get healthy kids. (Johnes, too) Don't just take someone's word for it. You are asking for a heartache. 
Good luck on your search!


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

There are so many boys looking for good homes, less so for the girls because they are wanted for milk and breeding.

My bucklings are so much more fun than my doelings, just a different energy. They are friendlier, cuddlier, and also friskier, more adventurous, and more playful, but undrneath it, calmer somehow. If I were to keep goats as pets I would totally have all whethers.

Oh, and does can get LOUD if they go in heat and you don't breed them. Not all do, but some do. Every 3 weeks for months. 

Local goat dairies here sell bottle-baby bucklings cheap.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I honestly think that's the most important reason to get wethers right there. . They need homes. If I hadn't been looking to milk I would have definitely gone for little boys. I think being a mom of 4 boys has made me have a soft spot for male creatures, though.


----------



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

love my wethers, very sweet! Forget the doe in this situation due to the hormones, loud monthly!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol kinda the same reason I was thankful I had 4 sons no daughters!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

New-goat-mom said:


> Lol kinda the same reason I was thankful I had 4 sons no daughters!


 Here is to wethering our sons! LOLOL


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Here is to wethering our sons! LOLOL


That's not the worst idea I have heard. I had someone tell me once how lucky I was because my sons could never come home telling me they were pregnant. I said you are right, they can't, I can just have an unlimited number of angry parents standing on my front porch because their daughters are!

Thankfully mine are 20, 17, 16, and 6 (haven't worried about that one) and none so far!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Pets*



Goat_Scout said:


> I would get wethers too if I only wanted goats for pets. They are very sweet and not stinky like bucks and don't cycle like the does do! I haven't had a wether for longer than 7 months though, so I don't have much experience with them otherwise.
> Another thing - that others have mentioned already - wethers would be a lot cheaper.


So, this answer doesn't apply to me, but to someone who may purchase from our herd...

Do any of you feel this same theory applies to lambs-sheep, as well? Being wethered versus having a doe?onder:

:type:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure it does. Hormones make a big difference no matter what the species.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

odieclark said:


> So, this answer doesn't apply to me, but to someone who may purchase from our herd...
> 
> Do any of you feel this same theory applies to lambs-sheep, as well? Being wethered versus having a doe?onder:
> 
> :type:


 Slightly OT, but it speaks to the issue of hormonal effects.

As a hand spinner, I can tell you that I would pay extra if I knew a fleece was from a wether. Much more even growth, fewer weak spots and less cotting.

This is assuming the fleece was already in good condition. Of course.

But people who market directly to hand spinners already know what we need in a fleece.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I've read that wethers live longer than either does or bucks, which is a plus if true. If you do decide to get wethers, familiarize yourself with how to prevent UC (urinary calculi) & learn what its symptoms are. Wethers are more prone to it, & it can quickly cause a very painful death if not recognized & treated immediately.

As a very small time breeder, I really encourage you to get wethers. It's so much harder for male goats to get homes, so many are killed.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Wethers are awesome, they're typically low-maintenance, they nearly always need good pet homes, and they do tend to live longer than does or bucks. I highly recommend wethers!


----------

